# OAA/IFAA results



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Sean


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Just curious, what's the difference between senior male compound and senior male compound unlimited?


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Unlimited can use an electronics on their sight. They might be able to use 27/64" arrows as well?


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> Just curious, what's the difference between senior male compound and senior male compound unlimited?


No 60 lbs draw weight restriction, can use 27 series arrows as well as electronics.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

leva0056 said:


> Unlimited can use an electronics on their sight. They might be able to use 27/64" arrows as well?


I was confused by this as well

It was my first tourney and I'm not sure the difference between AC compound, compound unlimited, and compound fixed pins

I used my hunting bow (only bow at this time)at 54 pounds with a spot Hogg hunter 5 pin and victory vaps.

Not sure if it was my skinny vaps or sight that bumped me out of compound AC


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

muskykris said:


> I was confused by this as well
> 
> It was my first tourney and I'm not sure the difference between AC compound, compound unlimited, and compound fixed pins
> 
> ...



Depending on arrow size and if your sight had any electronics on ie light all etc you should have been able to shoot AC compound


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I didn't know compound limited was an IFAA class. I know BowHunter Unlimited is but not sure on compound unlimited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Bigjono said:


> I didn't know compound limited was an IFAA class. I know BowHunter Unlimited is but not sure on compound unlimited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not using full IFAA categories per say, the OAA categories and equipment restrictions are on the web site


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

FiFi said:


> Not using full IFAA categories per say, the OAA categories and equipment restrictions are on the web site


Strikes me as odd that it's called an "IFAA" shoot then. Why not just call it the OAA 5 ring champs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

Bigjono said:


> Strikes me as odd that it's called an "IFAA" shoot then. Why not just call it the OAA 5 ring champs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny as I follow this.!?. It is the OAA event KNOW.?!. IFAA indoor warm weather mean 5 spot.?!. Why would name change.?!.
Good luck


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Bigjono said:


> Strikes me as odd that it's called an "IFAA" shoot then. Why not just call it the OAA 5 ring champs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



simply to keep it easy, we use the rules of shooting for the IFAA round itself hence OAA/IFAA champs


----------

